# Honeybee with a Mite



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

If this is a bad photo, please show me MORE! 

ALL of your photos are "Better than excellent"!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Ditto

I wish I could do that bad 

I realy enjoy your pics


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

You need to keep taking these incredible pictures then put together a book or album, I would buy it in a heartbeat. Very very cools pics, keep up the great work.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks 

I plan to write a book on macro photography this winter, and I'll look into making a bee calender.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

a calendar is a great idea


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, that seems to be one of the "safety zones"  for the mites. I have watched a bee struggle and struggle with its forelegs to get them off, but they just can't do it. *Now that would be a photo! * Maybe the beekeepers that are successful with small cell have bees whose legs are longer in proportion to their bodies. We need to breed bees with longer legs,...


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll look for cleaning activity the next time I shoot a hive


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

this is a great photo if you make a calander from ssome of your phots .Put me on the list to get one
thanks


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Can you imagine if you had a tick that size on your back.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto on the calendar idea for me; put me on your prospective customer list. Beautiful work.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll look into the calendar 

I photograph a lot of creatures and frequently think that I'm VERY glad they are so small..


----------

